# Folio number for house



## kfk (8 Jul 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know how I can find the folio number for a house that I own. A friend of mine has a online account with landdirect.ie. An auctioneer is writing up a detailed valuation for the house and asked me to get the folio number. My friend has said he uses landdirect for land inquiries and is not sure if he can get folio numbers for urban property. Solicitor who has the deeds is closed for the weekend.
TIA


----------



## mf1 (8 Jul 2011)

Mapping or address search in landdirect will do it. 

Unless the property is not registered title. If its unregistered title, that will become obvious on landdirect. 

mf


----------



## kfk (9 Jul 2011)

Thanks,
I have carried out a search on the property and found info such as Registration Reference/Serial Number, Date of Registration, Grantor, Grantee, Nature of Instrument etc. I did not find any folio number so I am guessing the serial number would be equivalent to the folio number. I have noticed that this number has changed every time there is a new owner of the property. Are folio and serial numbers the same thing? Any advise welcomed.


----------



## mf1 (9 Jul 2011)

It does not sound like a registered title.

Check with the solicitor on Monday. 


mf


----------

